

Ask HN: I made $1M - what now? - throwawayxyz

I'm single, in my mid-20s. For the last few years, I've worked on a variety of my own projects and managed to strike it lucky on my latest one.<p>I've lived very comfortably on $30K a year and I'm not interested in making any more money- I intend to invest and live off what I've made. But I haven't got a clue what to do with my life!<p>HN is by far the smartest and most helpful community I've ever found, and I'd love to know thoughts, ideas or suggestions any of you have - what now? What would you do?
======
dstein
If you intend to retire at 25 years old with only 1 million you will need to
become a very sophisticated investor (and not lose your shirt in the process).

------
turar
Why not start with telling how you made your $1M? :)

~~~
iworkforthem
In your mid 20s, made $1M.. Think you probably can take time out to write a
book. And figure out what you want to do next. i.e. Build something
interesting? Or invest in a startup?

------
volandovengo
Wow - congratulations. If you have managed to make 1 million in your 20's, you
are probably a very driven person who could impact the world in a lot of ways.

I suggest doing a little bit of reflection on what you want out of life. Money
is nice but in my opinion, it is only an enabler of doing other, more
important things in life. So, I would suggest trying to write a list of 50
things you wish to have done before you die, doing a little bit of self
reflection and to seriously consider working on something other than money
making projects for a while.

------
rabble
Studying might be interesting, find a community and activity you're passionate
about and can connect with people. Our jobs play a major social role in our
lives. Not needing a job means you need to have that social community some
other way.

Maybe try volunteering? Code for America? Geeks Corps? Try going to school and
getting a phd in something which interests you. It's important to be engaged
in meaningful activity to lead a rich and full life.

------
Khao
In your position, I'd either keep working or go back to college/university.

I'd keep working only on something I'm really passionate about, and do it for
fun. I wouldn't do 40-hrs a week or something stressful. I'd work on something
I love even if I can't make a lot of money out of it.

As for studying, I don't know what I would study but I always love learning
more stuff.

------
pilom
I am so happy I was a whitewater rafting guide in college before I ever became
a tech guy. The interests that I learned there have stayed with me ever since
regardless of how financially successful I become. Get a job doing something
random that sounds fun.

------
michaeldhopkins
That's great. Congratulations!

Read this book. It has all the answers for someone in your situation.
Seriously. <http://www.amazon.com/Most-P-G-Wodehouse/dp/0743203585>

------
T2P
If you're not interested in making more money, then asking people here what to
do with may not yield many responses. ;) Congrats, btw.

------
redredraider
Take a vacation. Be frugal with your money and you should never have to work
again if you can live on 30k a year.

~~~
redredraider
Learn to play an instrument. I've always found that to be a rewarding waste of
time.

------
dave1619
Follow what's interesting to you and hopefully that will lead you to a
passion.

~~~
throwawayxyz
How could I begin to find what I'm interested in?

~~~
ewams
You seriously don't know what you like to do?

~~~
throwawayxyz
It seems crazy, but I've never properly considered it! I wanted think about
every possibility, rather than just straightaway going for something I think I
like.

~~~
mapster
The answer to what you love to do will come by getting involved in things, one
door opens another door. Volunteer, teach, go back to school, etc.

------
guitate
if you can get a little more, do some altruism and then do whatever make u
happy

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Are you in a rush?

------
gspyrou
Starting a PhD ?

------
avstraliitski
What worked for me was travel - long term travel, working overseas. Then I
became interested in the linguistics, art, geography and history of other
parts of the world. I think I could pretty happily live almost anywhere now,
and notice and value the good things about my environment a lot more than I
used to, having gone without. Things like art galleries, museums, good cinema,
interesting bars, global food.

~~~
hparra
Likewise. I was fortunate to live and travel through South America and
Southeast Asia through my teenage years since my father took overseas
engineering jobs. I cannot begin to express what traveling, and more
importantly, immersion, will do to your vision and your priorities. It's a
wonderful world out there.

